#ubuntu-pt 2010-12-13
<BUGabundo> Merry Xtmas everyone <3 http://goo.gl/SzUUv
<Patricia> boas noite :D
<Patricia> bom dia
<BUGabundo> o/
<Patricia> boa tarde :D
<BUGabundo> :**
<Patricia> BUGabundo: :D boas tarde :***
<Patricia> hoje o clima esta especial :D do modo que eu adoro Friozinho :D
<BUGabundo> ehe
<BUGabundo> aki parou a xuva, e volta o frio
<Patricia> :)
<BUGa_fewd> Patricia: http://post.ly/1Kbsb
<Patricia>  Boa noite
<Patricia> desculpa buga eu cai :S
<BUGabundo> :)
<Patricia> abrindod
<Patricia> *abrindo
<Patricia> :O
<Patricia> http://post.ly/1Kbsb
<Patricia> :P
#ubuntu-pt 2010-12-14
<BrunoPT_93> Alguem conhece algum programa para controlar o trafego de net gasto?
<HWtxra> Amigos, alguém pode me auxiliar ? estou tendo dificuldades em habilitar o compartilhamento de arquivos entre XP e Ubuntu
<HWtxra> gostaria de acessar os arquivos que estão no meu desktop (que é XP)
<HWtxra> estou no notebook (que roda com ubuntu)
<licensed> HWtxra, instala o samba no note
<licensed> HWtxra, e no desk botao direito na pasta: compartilhar
<licensed> aih no note tu acessa smb://IP
<HWtxra> licensed amigo, acho que buguei o smb.conf
<HWtxra> tentei alterar o workgroup
<strob> boas
<strob> alguém me pode tirar uma duvida?
<strob> :(
<strob> obrigado de qq maneira \\o
<strob> tento noutra altura
<Patricia> bom dia
<joaopinto> oi
<_player> hi, darks
<_player> :>
<Patricia> voltei :)
<_player> wb
<BUGabundo> o/
<joaopinto> oi
<BUGabundo> olha ele
<BUGabundo> À qt tempo
#ubuntu-pt 2010-12-15
<BUGabundo> nite
<Patricia> :D bom dia 'in CBA' :D
<Patricia> :D voltei :D
<BUGabundo> yo
<Patricia> Voltei :D
<BUGabundo> **
<Patricia> :)
<BUGabundo> great... latest natty update broke SUDO... can't reboot till fixed OR ELSE
#ubuntu-pt 2010-12-16
<Patricia> bom dia :D
<joaopinto> oi
<VilasBoas> Boa Noite
<VilasBoas> :D
<ketchupe> Patricia, oi =)
<Patricia> ketchupe, vc aki tambem :D
<ketchupe> é
<Patricia> :)
<Patricia> ketchupe, lembra do joomla?
<Patricia> ketchupe, pois se desativar somente nao adianta, tem que remover tambem
<Patricia> :D
#ubuntu-pt 2010-12-17
<Patricia> licensed, qual as função que o bot vai ter?
<licensed> Patricia, ele desprotege links (aqueles invertidos do megaupload blabla)
<Patricia> ^^
<licensed> Patricia, ele captura todas as imagens postadas nos canais q ele ta (a galera da outra rede posta muita tirinha, e imagens engracadas..) dai upa tudo numa galeria
<Patricia> :O
<licensed> Patricia, alem do basico ne.. entrar em canal.. sair, tradutor de texto
<Patricia> :)
<Patricia> legal
<Patricia> bom dia pessoal :D
#ubuntu-pt 2010-12-18
<BUGabundo> yo
<BUGabundo> nite peeps
<Patricia> Bom dia
<BUGabundo> o/
<Patricia> O\
<Patricia> :P
<Patricia> bom dia BUGabundo :D
<Patricia> como vais tu?
<BUGabundo> vou bem
<BUGabundo> ta frio
<Patricia> :)
<rpfr> boa noite
<rpfr> alguem sabe-me dizer como copio na integra um dvd para o hdd
<VilasBoas> Boa noite
#ubuntu-pt 2010-12-19
<share> broas
<share> "este canal mantêm" ?
<Galaxy|USA> fui-me ate
<Galaxy|USA> Bom dia :)
<Yutaka> BUGabundo, :D
<Yutaka> BUGabundo, boa tarde
<BUGabundo> ola linda
<Yutaka> quase esta a ser noite
<BUGabundo> ja compraste as prendas tds?
<Yutaka> BUGabundo, ^^
<Yutaka> nao
<Yutaka> e tu ja?
<BUGabundo> ja
<Yutaka> :)
<Galaxy|USA> Voltei '%\nBoas noite\n%'
#ubuntu-pt 2011-12-12
<dcosta> hmmmmmmmmm vou ver
<dcosta> boa noite
<dcosta> ola FernandoMiguel
<FernandoMiguel> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2011-12-13
<halleype> bom dia!!
<halleype> alguém manja da parte técnica?
<halleype> oi!!!
<FernandoMiguel> boa tarde
<dcosta> boas noites
<dcosta> Olá FernandoMiguel
<dcosta> tudo bem feio ?
<FernandoMiguel> oi
<FernandoMiguel> tutti
<dcosta> tudo
<dcosta> FernandoMiguel:  e novidades ?
<dcosta> alguma coisa nova no continente ?
<dcosta> arroz em promoção ...
<FernandoMiguel> olha bem bom
<dcosta> :)
<dcosta> a dias atras ... teve aqui o gouki ... mas não devia tar aqui
<dcosta> "tipo" ausente
#ubuntu-pt 2011-12-14
<dcosta> FernandoMiguel:
<dcosta> http://ainanas.com/must-see/escola-de-sexo-abre-na-austria/#more-15781
<FernandoMiguel> it's false
<dcosta> vou para essa unversidade
<dcosta> jura!
<dcosta> fogo!
<dcosta> porque? fizeste a candidatura e veio para trás ?
<FernandoMiguel> confirmaram hoje la em viena
<FernandoMiguel> tenho um post disso no meu plus
<FernandoMiguel> ora vai ver
<dcosta> FernandoMiguel:  a gaja parece verdadeira
<dcosta> não deve ser daquelas de encher
<dcosta> Ah, já estava ocorrente disto… Eles mandaram-me um email a empregar-me como professor :p
<dcosta> lol
<dcosta> bug gostava era de saber que tipo de trabalhos de casa é que se trazem ....
<FernandoMiguel> xaui
<FernandoMiguel> ate amanha
<secretaria> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2011-12-15
<dcosta> It’s not a bug! it’s a feature!
<dcosta> lol
<carlosx22> uma duvida  debian e o ubunto ,tem as mesmas potiticas e a instalaçao porque e que nao se juntam
<carlosx22> ahhh
<carlosx22> ja sei
<carlosx22> ubuntu utiliza softwera nao free
<carlosx22> :)
<carlosx22> sory
<carlosx22> XD
<dcosta> boas noites :)
#ubuntu-pt 2011-12-18
<zacarias> alguns caracteres, como as vogais com til e os "c" com cedilha, desataram a ser substituídos por caracteres cirílicos ou outros. Alguma ideia do que possa ser?
<zacarias> não acontece sempre. Neste programa, p. ex., não acontece. Mas em páginas web ou em pdf's acontece
<locodir-user> ola
<zacarias> alguém me pode ajudar com este tópico? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1896812
<FernandoMiguel> boa noite
<dcosta> FernandoMiguel:  AINDA BEM QUE ESTÁS AQUI
<FernandoMiguel> ai sim?
<dcosta> vim cá de proposito para te mostrar isto
<FernandoMiguel> tao bom q ate berras ? :p
<dcosta> :)
<FernandoMiguel> shoot
<dcosta> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/381118_235322353208241_205203192886824_596300_132281168_n.jpg
<dcosta> oiuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<FernandoMiguel> OLDDDDD
<dcosta> old ?
<dcosta> ainda não conheço a miuda ... mas pelo corpo não dou mais de 20 anitos P
<dcosta> eheheh
<dcosta> tão redondinha .... ai...
<FernandoMiguel> aahah
#ubuntu-pt 2013-12-09
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-12-10
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-12-11
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-12-12
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-12-13
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-12-14
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<rootpt> alguem sabe como mandar mensagens de um pc em windows para um pc em ubuntu pela rede (pela linha de comandos) ?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<nuno_nunes> boas
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2013-12-15
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-12-08
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-12-09
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-12-10
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-12-11
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-12-12
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<igama> hey, isto ainda existe :D
<igama> ja não vinha aqui ha uns anos...
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-12-13
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-12-14
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-12-07
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-12-08
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-12-09
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-12-10
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-12-11
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-12-12
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-12-13
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-12-12
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-12-16
<astroo-> 0-days hitting Fedora and Ubuntu open desktops to a world of hurt  http://arstechnica.com/security/2016/12/fedora-and-ubuntu-0days-show-that-hacking-desktop-linux-is-now-a-thing/
#ubuntu-pt 2016-12-17
<falco_> olá astroo-
<falco_> ainda andas por cá?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> sempre
<falco_> ui
<falco_> porreiro pá
<astroo-> o meu projeto desta vez e que esta no puro limbo
<astroo-> ou vai ou racha
<falco_> o canal tem frequência?
<astroo-> nada
<falco_> ok
<astroo-> pelo menos a noite e madrugada
<falco_> estamos a tratar de umas burocracias relacionadas com a comunidade portuguesa e precisamos de algumas informações sobre alguns canais a que damos menos atenção
<falco_> o canal de IRC é um deles
<astroo-> ok
<falco_> a conta de twiiter é outra
<astroo-> o fedora-br fez 1 bot para ligar o telegram ao irc e viceversa
<falco_> pois nós usamos mais o telegram
<falco_> isso é capaz de ser uma coisa que poderiamos fazer
<falco_> também
#ubuntu-pt 2016-12-18
<astroo-> ok
<falco_> https://telegram.me/ubuntuportugal
<falco_> caso não conheças o grupo...
<astroo-> nao uso
<astroo-> ve o pvt
#ubuntu-pt 2017-12-11
<lapisdecor> ç
<DiogoC> olá a todos
<DiogoC> olá nuno_nunes
<nuno_nunes> boas
<nuno_nunes> DiogoC, precisas de alguma ajuda em linux
<DiogoC> não
<DiogoC> obrigado pela pergunta
<nuno_nunes> eu apesar nao estar no mint ou debian eu ajudo sem problema
<nuno_nunes> Client: HexChat 2.12.4 • OS: ArchLinux • CPU: AMD E-450 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics (1,65GHz) • Memory: Physical: 3,4 GiB Total (1,5 GiB Free) Swap: 1,9 GiB Total (1,9 GiB Free) • Storage: 405,2 GB / 972,7 GB (567,5 GB Free) • VGA: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Wrestler [Radeon HD 6320] @ Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 5 • Uptime: 1h 5m 5s
<lapisdecor> alguém sabe onde é que o hexchat grava os logs?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> nao sei
<astroo-> es novo aqui?
<lapisdecor> não, sou velho, mas só cá venho quando o rei faz anos
<lapisdecor> sou o @tchim do telegram
<astroo-> http://hexchat.readthedocs.io/en/latest/faq.html
<astroo-> nunca ando no telegram
<astroo-> sabes do meu super projeto cultural?
<lapisdecor> nope
<gsilvapt> lapisdecor, o hexchat só grava se ativares essa opção. É manhoso, acho
<lapisdecor> tava activa
<lapisdecor> não sei é onde grava
<astroo-> queres saber do projeto?
<lapisdecor> explica mas sê rápido que eu tou aqui a formatar um computador e quero ir dormir não tarda
<astroo-> e tipo complemento da wikipedia com 1 chat e informaçao cultural do dia e recente
<astroo-> https://civilcultural.wordpress.com/em-portugues/
#ubuntu-pt 2018-12-14
<UpL1nK> Boas
<UpL1nK> o frenando o bugBuntu nunca mais apareceu por aqui ?
<UpL1nK> fernado
<UpL1nK> porra Fernando
#ubuntu-pt 2019-12-12
<tcoupload> hi
<tcoupload> Alguem sabe porque é que o youtube-dl nao actualiza... sei que não bem sobre o topico mas pode ser que alguem o use tambem aqui!
